# Microsoft kauft Handysparte von Nokia



## Cook2211 (3. September 2013)

Ein Paukenschlag am frühen Morgen. Wie soeben bekannt wurde, hat Microsoft für 5,4 Milliarden Euro die Handysparte von Nokia gekauft. Dabei wurden 3,79 Milliarden für das Geschäft mit Geräten und Diensten bezahlt und 1,65 Milliarden für Lizenzpakete.  Insgesamt 32000 Nokia Mitarbeiter sollen von MS übernommen werden. Nokia werde sich zukünftig auf das Netzwerkgeschäft konzentrieren, hieß es aus Finnland.
Als Nachfolger für den scheidenden Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer wird in diesem Zusammenhang Nokia-Chef Stephen Elop gehandelt.


Quellen mit Details zum Deal:

Windows Phone: Microsoft kauft Nokias Smartphone-Geschäft - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Milliardenübernahme: Microsoft kauft Handygeschäft von Nokia | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Kerkilabro (3. September 2013)

Hat der alte Gummistiefelhersteller es doch noch geschafft Glückwunsch Nokia!


----------



## Rizzard (3. September 2013)

MS und Nokia hatten es nicht leicht auf dem hart umkämpften Smartphone Markt.
Bin mal gespannt was Microsoft das bringen wird. 
So gesehen war die Nokia Sparte wohl relativ günstig, im Vergleich zu anderen Big Playern. Das ging jetzt wirklich schnell, Ballmer weg, Nokia her.


----------



## Atothedrian (3. September 2013)

War abzusehen und ist richtig so!
Ich denke das ist für beide gut. Nokia macht wie ich finde wirklich gute Karten das sollen sie mal vertiefen. MS schreibt schon lange sehr strenge Regeln seinen Herstellern vor, sieht man ganz gut wie ähnlich sich alle Windows Phones sind sowohl optisch also auch intern (SoC).

In sofern wird sich an den Geräten kaum viel mehr ändern, ausser das wohl die Ex-Nokia Geräte die in Zukunft kommen werden wohl am schnellsten die Updates bekommen. Quasi Nexus aka Windows Phone.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. September 2013)

Solange man davon gegenseitig profitiert, super. Ich empfinde WP8 als sehr angenehm. Es müsste lediglich etwas an der Qualität der Apps gefeilt werden. Nicht unbedingt die "noname"-Apps meine ich da, sondern eher die großen á la FB, Shazam, Whatsapp, Skype, Steam. Ich würde auch als Windows mal strenger durchgreifen. Apps die Monate lang keiner lädt oder die viele schlechte Bewertungen bekommen, sollten aus'm Store gestrichen werden. Somit hat man keine Karteileichen wie es bei über 60% vom Apple oder Google-Store sind und man holt sich solch einen Mist erst gar nicht auf's Handy.


----------



## keinnick (3. September 2013)

Danke für die News. Noch ein interessantes Detail, wie ich finde:

_"Nokias Aktionäre sollen im November über den von den Aufsichtsräten vereinbarten Handel abstimmen. Auch verschiedene Behörden müssen noch ihre Genehmigung erteilen. Sollte die Genehmigung ausbleiben, wird Microsoft 750 Millionen US-Dollar an Nokia zahlen. Microsoft erwartet das Closing der Übernahme für das erste Quartal 2014."_

Microsoft kauft Nokias Kerngeschäft | heise online


----------



## Monsjo (3. September 2013)

Hmm, gibts endlich mal FullHD-Win8Phones? Das wäre mal ein Kaufgrund.


----------



## Atothedrian (3. September 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Solange man davon gegenseitig profitiert, super. Ich empfinde WP8 als sehr angenehm. Es müsste lediglich etwas an der Qualität der Apps gefeilt werden. Nicht unbedingt die "noname"-Apps meine ich da, sondern eher die großen á la FB, Shazam, Whatsapp, Skype, Steam. Ich würde auch als Windows mal strenger durchgreifen. Apps die Monate lang keiner lädt oder die viele schlechte Bewertungen bekommen, sollten aus'm Store gestrichen werden. Somit hat man keine Karteileichen wie es bei über 60% vom Apple oder Google-Store sind und man holt sich solch einen Mist erst gar nicht auf's Handy.


 
Aber dann kann man doch gar nicht mehr mit den Hunderttausenden von Apps im Store werben


----------



## Ich 15 (3. September 2013)

also ich denke das ist gut für beide Für Microsoft weil Nokia nicht morgen auf Android setzten kann und für Nokia und deren Mitarbeiter weil Microsoft sie nach den Kauf sicherlich nicht morgen entlässt


----------



## Perry (3. September 2013)

Ich hätte auch gerne ein Lumia, mal schauen wie die Welt in einem Jahr aussieht. Ich hatte mir viel von dem 920 versprochen, es war leider noch nicht verfügbar als ich ein neues "brauchte".

Wenn man sich die Geschichte von Microsoft ansieht, dann haben die auch gerne mal Mrd$ irgendwo versenkt und versucht ein Geschäft rentabel zu machen, bestes Beispiel ist die XBOX wo die jahrelang nur drauf gezahlt haben und jetzt verdient man damit wirklich Geld.
Ich hoffe das Microsoft auch hier ein paar Mrd$ locker macht und Nokia technisch richtig puscht. 

Größere Smartphones will ich nicht haben, aber einen Miniprojektor für das Filme schauen der ein  Bild in der Größe eines 24" Monitors erzeugen kann wär grandios.


----------



## der8auer (3. September 2013)

Da ich ein Lumia 925 besitze und es echt klasse finde freut mich diese Nachricht!


----------



## shootme55 (3. September 2013)

Drängt sich keinem der Gedanke auf dass Elop absichtlich die Karre im Sand versenkt hat damit MS leichter zuschlagen kann??! Diese Übernahme hab ich schon vor 2 Jahren im Wirtshaus angekündigt, da habens mich ausgelacht...

Hätte Nokia früher auf ein anderes Betriebssystem gesetzt und nicht so viel Zeit mit Symbian, Meego und dann auf Windows verschwendet und wärn sie stattdessen gleich auf den Androidzug aufgesprungen, ich wette sie hätten auch ordentlich Erfolg gehabt, weil über die Verarbeitungsqualität der Nokia-Geräte lässt sich nicht streiten. Es hätte sicher genug Käufer gegeben die dieser Marke vertrauen, aber von der OS-Politik abgeschreckt wurden. 

Natürlich jetzt eine rein spekulative Vermutung, aber Elop war mir nie geheuer. Spätestens nach der Aussage damals dass Nokia entweder mit Windows entweder fliegen oder untergehen wird....


----------



## Bec00l (3. September 2013)

Das kann nur besser werden für beide =D
Nokia hat sich so schwer getan in dem Smartphone Markt mithalten zu können und Boden gut zu machen. 
Denke das spielt sich dann so zu wie bei Apple. Alles wird im Haus entwickelt und läuft dann etwas runder als bei anderen. Immerhin wurden 35000 Mitarbeiter übernommen (was auch absolut Klasse ist)
Im Moment kann MS noch auf den Zug mit aufspringen. Es gibt keine all zu großen Innovationen im Smartphone Markt. Ständig nur Prozessor/Grafikchip/mehr Megapixel beim Fotos machen. 
Wird sicher kein Fehlkauf gewesen sein


----------



## MyArt (3. September 2013)

Ich hatte schon ein Nokia Win8 Phone eine Woche zum testen und empfand es als totalen Müll.
Von der Verarbeitung her war es gut. Nur wenn die Software nichts taugt bringt auch die beste Qualität nichts.

1. Neustart Bug (daraufhin war ich mehrmals Täglich nicht mehr erreichbar - ein Unding in der Businesswelt)
2. KEINE Verbindung zu Windows 8 (wenigstens da habe ich etwas erwartet)
3. Schrottige Apps (wenn es denn welche gab)

Daraufhin ging ich zurück aufs Iphone. 
Das tut was es soll. Und nein ich bin kein Fanboy!

Wenn einige so etwas erleben braucht sich Nokia nicht zu wundern das es mit Windows Phone 8 zu keinen Erfolg kam.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. September 2013)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Aber dann kann man doch gar nicht mehr mit den Hunderttausenden von Apps im Store werben


 
Ich Depp  , sorry! Einfach ignorieren was ich gesagt habe... 

.
... 



Travel schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon ein Nokia Win8 Phone eine Woche zum testen und empfand es als totalen Müll.
> Von der Verarbeitung her war es gut. Nur wenn die Software nichts taugt bringt auch die beste Qualität nichts.
> 
> 1. Neustart Bug (daraufhin war ich mehrmals Täglich nicht mehr erreichbar - ein Unding in der Businesswelt)
> ...



Eher doch Fanboy weil:

1. Kann es auch Bugs bei anderen Handy's geben und eine halbe Stunde google hätte dir Hilfe gebracht...
- Oder es sind halt Sicherheitslücken in den Apps, was ich nicht wesentlich besser finde -
2. Also ich kann mit Outlook wunderbar synchronisieren und hatte auch "Verbindung" (Was auch immer du darunter verstehst.) mit jenem System
3. Schaut man vorher, welche Apps man braucht und welche nicht. Ich hatte vorher 6 und nun sind es ein paar mehr. Qualitativ sind halt nur manche große Apps nicht ganz so gut.


----------



## MyArt (3. September 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ich Depp  , sorry! Einfach ignorieren was ich gesagt habe...
> 
> .
> ...
> ...


 
Das ist Schwachsinn

1. Der Bug war bekannt und es dauerte über 2 Monate um diesen zu beheben. Da hilft dir google auch nicht weiter. Es wurde gesagt das selbst MS noch nicht wusste woran es lag.
2. Es geht nicht um Outlook. Wenn ich schon ein Windows 8 habe dann sollte dieses auch einige Dinge mit meinen WinPhone 8 syncen. Dateien, Apps etc.!
Das es mit Exchange synchronisiert sollte wohl logisch sein. Was allerdings bei Win Phone 7 noch nicht mal 100%ig funktioniert hat. Nach einer automatischen Sortierung in Unterordner (über Regeln) kann man sich eine neue Mail nicht anzeigen lassen solange man nicht in die Ordner geht. 
3. Es gibt einfach sehr oft die Apps nicht die es für Android und IOS gibt 

Edit: http://www.chip.de/news/Windows-Phone-8-Reboot-Bug-wohl-bald-behoben_58662792.html


----------



## Quake2008 (3. September 2013)

Bec00l schrieb:


> Das kann nur besser werden für beide =D
> Nokia hat sich so schwer getan in dem Smartphone Markt mithalten zu können und Boden gut zu machen.
> Denke das spielt sich dann so zu wie bei Apple. Alles wird im Haus entwickelt und läuft dann etwas runder als bei anderen. Immerhin wurden 35000 Mitarbeiter übernommen (was auch absolut Klasse ist)
> Im Moment kann MS noch auf den Zug mit aufspringen. Es gibt keine all zu großen Innovationen im Smartphone Markt. Ständig nur Prozessor/Grafikchip/mehr Megapixel beim Fotos machen.
> Wird sicher kein Fehlkauf gewesen sein


 

Aufjedenfall eine bessere Investition als dieses Online Geschäft!! Was sie mit 6,9 Miliarden abgeschrieben haben 2012.

Microsoft schreibt erstmals rote Zahlen


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. September 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Das ist Schwachsinn
> 
> 1. Der Bug war bekannt und es dauerte über 2 Monate um diesen zu beheben. Da hilft dir google auch nicht weiter. Es wurde gesagt das selbst MS noch nicht wusste woran es lag.
> 2. Es geht nicht um Outlook. Wenn ich schon ein Windows 8 habe dann sollte dieses auch einige Dinge mit meinen WinPhone 8 syncen. Dateien, Apps etc.!
> ...


 
Und man konnte den Fehler mit der Bootschleife sehr fix lösen. Man hat einfach eine ältere bzw. neuere Firmware draufgespielt. Und ja das ging (Nokia Care Suit --> altes ROM oder neueres. Es war tricky, aber nicht unmöglich), was es natürlich nicht besser macht.
Dateien, Musik, Bilder kann man ganz einfach mit dem PC synchronisieren, jedenfalls bei Windows 7. Windows-Phone-Desktopanwendung oder so heißt das Tool. Das gab es schon damals bei Launch inner Beta-Version. Und das Windows-Apps mit Windows-Phone-Apps nicht kompatibel sind, wurde schon mehrfach diskutiert. Also das du hier überrascht wirst, überrascht mich. Das sollte sich erst (Falls überhaupt) ändern wenn RT und WP8 zusammen gelegt werden.
Das mit den Apps ist deine eigene Schuld - einfach mal Augen auf. Oder kaufst du immer ohne zu vergleichen bzw. zu gucken?

BTW: Mit der Anzeige über Regeln funktioniert bei mir. Aber dafür nutze ich nicht Outlook (unter WP8). Natürlich war der Start nicht perfekt und das mit der Bootschleife war Mist, aber alle anderen Sachen ließen sich relativ fix lösen.


----------



## MyArt (3. September 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Und man konnte den Fehler mit der Bootschleife sehr fix lösen. Man hat einfach eine ältere bzw. neuere Firmware draufgespielt. Und ja das ging (Nokia Care Suit --> altes ROM oder neueres. Es war tricky, aber nicht unmöglich), was es natürlich nicht besser macht.
> Dateien, Musik, Bilder kann man ganz einfach mit dem PC synchronisieren, jedenfalls bei Windows 7. Windows-Phone-Desktopanwendung oder so heißt das Tool. Das gab es schon damals bei Launch inner Beta-Version. Und das Windows-Apps mit Windows-Phone-Apps nicht kompatibel sind, wurde schon mehrfach diskutiert. Also das du hier überrascht wirst, überrascht mich. Das sollte sich erst (Falls überhaupt) ändern wenn RT und WP8 zusammen gelegt werden.
> Das mit den Apps ist deine eigene Schuld - einfach mal Augen auf. Oder kaufst du immer ohne zu vergleichen bzw. zu gucken?
> 
> BTW: Mit der Anzeige über Regeln funktioniert bei mir. Aber dafür nutze ich nicht Outlook (unter WP8). Natürlich war der Start nicht perfekt und das mit der Bootschleife war Mist, aber alle anderen Sachen ließen sich relativ fix lösen.



Es ist jetzt also Aufgabe des Kunden sich eine ROM auf zu spielen? Sorry aber das seh ich anders. Ich bin kein Beta-Tester!
Ich rede eher über Skydrive in Verbindung mit Win8. Wenn man schon ein Windows Konto für Windows 8 Online nutzen kann dann sollte dieses auch Möglichkeiten mit dem passenden Telefon bieten. Ich sehe allerdings kaum Möglichkeiten.
Ich kaufe meine Standard Apps. Davon war schonmal ca. die Hälfte nicht vorhanden. Da kann ich also sonst wo suchen und finde nichts. (Stand Ende 2012)

Outlook ist nicht Exchange. Alles was du mit dem Client eingibst wird im Exchange Server gespeichert. Also auch die Ordnergruppen etc!


Also du bezeichnest mich als Fanboy und lässt an WindowsPhone8 keine Kritik zu?


----------



## Ahab (3. September 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> MS und Nokia hatten es nicht leicht auf dem hart umkämpften Smartphone Markt.



Oh die beiden haben sich auch recht lang und recht recht köngilich auf ihrem hohen Ross ausgeruht. Blackberry noch ein wenig länger. Nur denen gehts gewiss bald an den Kragen. 

Ich bin gespannt wie Microsoft den Zuwachs nutzt. Es ist cool, dass sie jetzt (augenscheinlich) anfangen Smartphones selbst zu entwickeln. Cooler wäre es aber gewesen, wenn sie es aus eigener Initiative heraus gemacht hätten, ohne Einflüsse von außen in Form von Nokia. Die Lumias sind ja echt geil, aber wenn ich mir Surface ansehe, würde ich zu gern wissen, wie MS ein Smartphone selbst angegangen wäre. 

MS darf es jetzt nur nicht wieder beim Marketing verbocken. Bitte keine tanzenden Pseudo-Bollywood Eskapaden mehr...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. September 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt also Aufgabe des Kunden sich eine ROM auf zu spielen? Sorry aber das seh ich anders. Ich bin kein Beta-Tester!
> Ich rede eher über Skydrive in Verbindung mit Win8. Wenn man schon ein Windows Konto für Windows 8 Online nutzen kann dann sollte dieses auch Möglichkeiten mit dem passenden Telefon bieten. Ich sehe allerdings kaum Möglichkeiten.
> Ich kaufe meine Standard Apps. Davon war schonmal ca. die Hälfte nicht vorhanden. Da kann ich also sonst wo suchen und finde nichts. (Stand Ende 2012)
> 
> ...


 
WP8 ist alles andere als perfekt. Es gibt natürlich Kleinigkeiten. Aber ob es Apps da gibt oder nicht liegt nicht an WP8 bzw. wie sie umgesetzt werden, daher informiert man sich vorher ob es die da gibt. Deshalb ist das kein Kritikpunkt, wie ich finde.
Mit'n Exchangeserver hab ich nicht gearbeitet, aber es funktioniert ja auch. Das dieser spezielle Fall nicht funktioniert, ist halt Pech. Kann dir bei anderen auch passieren. Laut der Windows Phone 8 Seite soll Exchange ActiveSync aber funktionieren.
Bei der ROM-Sache gebe ich dir Recht und ich habe bereits gesagt, dass das Mist war.
Mit Skydrive hab ich wenig am Hut. Daten die ich dort speichere, sind auch nach'm Aufruf der Desktop-Anwendung da. Aber stimmt, Ende 2012 war das alles etwas bugy.


----------



## MyArt (3. September 2013)

Das Appangebot entscheidet bei vielen über einen kauf. Von daher ist es ein Kritikpunkt, aber darüber muss man nicht streiten.

Natürlich funktioniert es an sich. Mein Fall ist gar nicht so speziell. Das gleiche Problem gab es auch bei Andriod. Das bezog sich btw. auf frühere WinPhone Versionen. Ich meine mit Phone8 lief das ganze.


----------



## Vaylaga (3. September 2013)

heißt das jetzt keine nokia handys mehr ?


----------



## wishi (3. September 2013)

Richtig so! Nachdem Nokia in Bochum dicht gemacht hat, habe ich eine gewisse Schadensfreude!



Vaylaga schrieb:


> heißt das jetzt keine nokia handys mehr ?


 
Ja. Zwar steht noch Nokia drauf aber ist es nicht mehr, ähnlich wie damals bei ATI/AMD.


----------



## keinnick (3. September 2013)

Vaylaga schrieb:


> heißt das jetzt keine nokia handys mehr ?


 
Nein. Die kommen jetzt nur von MS 



> Microsoft darf die aktuellen Modelle weiterhin unter der Marke Nokia verkaufen, gleiches gilt zehn Jahre lang für aktuelle und zukünftige Geräte auf Basis der Betriebssysteme Series 30 und Series 40. Nokia darf seinen eigenen Namen bis Ende 2015 nicht für mobile Geräte nutzen und 30 Monate lang auch nicht an Dritte für mobile Geräte lizenzieren.
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Microsoft-kauft-Nokias-Kerngeschaeft-1947127.html





wishi schrieb:


> Richtig so! Nachdem Nokia in Bochum dicht gemacht hat, habe ich eine gewisse Schadensfreude!


 
Was hat das damit zu tun?!


----------



## wishi (3. September 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was hat das damit zu tun?!


 
Nokia steht/stand auf verlorenem Posten. In 10 Jahren ist von Nokia Handys und Smatphones nichts mehr zu hören. Ist für mich und viele andere eine Genugtuung.


----------



## TempestX1 (3. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Hmm, gibts endlich mal FullHD-Win8Phones? Das wäre mal ein Kaufgrund.


Das ist aber kein Problem von Nokia sondern WP8 unterstützt keine höheren Auflösungen.



shootme55 schrieb:


> Drängt sich keinem der Gedanke auf dass Elop absichtlich die Karre im Sand versenkt hat damit MS leichter zuschlagen kann??! Diese Übernahme hab ich schon vor 2 Jahren im Wirtshaus angekündigt, da habens mich ausgelacht...


 Seh ich auch so.
Damals hatten sie Symbian, welches nach und nach verbessert wurde.
Zudem gab es einen Neuansatz mit Meego, doch kaum veröffentlicht wurde Nokia von Microsoft infiltriert (Elop) und die Entwicklung eingestellt. Seit dem bietet Nokia nur noch (hauptsächlich) Windows Phones an. Also wurden Nokia schon früher die Hände gebunden.

Microsoft schickte MS Manager Elop zu Nokia zum runterwirtschaften, Microsoft kauft Nokia, Elop geht zurück zu Microsoft und wird dort wieder Manager. Mission accomplished

Microsoft hat neben der Handyabteilung gleich jede Menge wichtige Patente übernommen.


wishi schrieb:


> Richtig so! Nachdem Nokia in Bochum dicht gemacht hat, habe ich eine gewisse Schadensfreude


 Kaufst du jetzt Samsung Smartphones Made in Germany? Sony aus Deutschland? Apple aus Deutschland?. Welches Made in Germany Smartphone besitzt du?


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (3. September 2013)

Schade, erst Marktführer und Innovator, dann nur noch Mittelmaß und im Moment ? unter anderem noch da, war ja abzusehen das das nix mehr wird ( fand ich ja schon vor ca. 3 Jahren).
Seit Nokia diesen exklusiv Win Mobile Kurs eingeschlagen hat und sich MS eingekauft hat ging nix mehr ordentliches an Produkten raus.
Quantität statt Qualität, was früher nicht für Nokia stand, wurde zum Halsbrecher. Meego wurde ja auch wieder eingestampf, hätte aber das Potential gehabt was zu werden.
Permanent ausfallende Produkte und der schlechte Service taten ihr übriges. Aber schön für MS , haben ja nur noch ´n Butterbrot für Nokia bezahlt.


----------



## Schinken (3. September 2013)

wishi schrieb:


> Ja. Zwar steht noch Nokia drauf aber ist es nicht mehr, ähnlich wie damals bei ATI/AMD.


 
Bei AMD/ATI wars aber genau andersrum , es steht jetz AMD drauf, sind aber eigentlich noch ATIs.


----------



## razzor1984 (3. September 2013)

Elop hat die Karre nicht in den sand gefahren die früheren Herren Vanjoki & Savander haben den untergang eingeläutet. Die zwei werten Herren trifft die Hauptschuld. Inovationen haben sie nicht als nötig empfunden und waren der fixen Annahme, dass ein Handy immer eins bleiben wird. Den Begriff Smartphone war für sie nur ein Fachbegriff, den man im DUDEN erst genau erläutert müsste. Aber was macht man wenn zwei solche inkompetententen & überheblichen "MANAGER" eine Firme quasi schleichend vergiften ? Man zahlt ihnen eine Abfindung in Millionenhöhe!!!! Elop hatte ein schweres Erbe, seine Situation war wie er 2010 zu Nokia kam eh schon düster, hätte damals Nokia einen Schwenk zu Andriod vollzogen, es wäre auch nicht besser geworden.Die Beziehung zu MS waren seitens ELOP da und nun hat sich eben MS den Konzern einverleibt, die 5,5 Mrd sind ja quasi ein richtiges Mezie  Wie viel war Nokia an der Böres,vor der DOTCOM BLASE (reine Marktkapitalisierung) noch wert? Ah ja stolze 303mrd


----------



## Cinnayum (4. September 2013)

Ein Konzern, der die Smartphones verpennt hat, tut sich mit einem Konzern, der die mobile BS-Welt komplett verschlafen hat, zusammen.

Und dabei soll dann etwas brauchbares herauskommen ???



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Eher doch Fanboy weil:
> 
> 1. Kann es auch Bugs bei anderen Handy's geben und eine halbe Stunde google hätte dir Hilfe gebracht...
> - Oder es sind halt Sicherheitslücken in den Apps, was ich nicht wesentlich besser finde -


 
Soll ja vorkommen, dass man sich Dinge kauft, in der Annahme, dass die einfach so funktionieren und nicht Spaß am unnötige-Fehler-googlen hat.


----------



## Bärenmarke (4. September 2013)

Vaylaga schrieb:


> heißt das jetzt keine nokia handys mehr ?



Genau, aber irgendwie komisch, dass alle Großen Handypioniere bzw. Telekommunikationsausrüster keine Handys mehr anbieten. Alcatel, Ericsson, Siemens, Motorola, Nokia, alle haben sie ihre Sparten aufgegeben bzw. verkauft.



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Microsoft hat neben der Handyabteilung gleich jede Menge wichtige Patente übernommen.



Und das steht wo, dass sie alle Patente erworben haben? Ich hab in der Main nur gelesen, dass sie die Handysparte gekauft haben, was die Patente nicht explizit beinhaltet.



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Kaufst du jetzt Samsung Smartphones Made in Germany? Sony aus Deutschland? Apple aus Deutschland?. Welches Made in Germany Smartphone besitzt du?



Das hat ja damit nichts zu tun! Apple und co haben ja keine Fabrik in Deutschland dicht gemacht und die dann irgendwo anders wieder aufgebaut und dafür etliche Millionen an Subventionen kassiert...

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## loltheripper (4. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Hmm, gibts endlich mal FullHD-Win8Phones? Das wäre mal ein Kaufgrund.


Das Nokia 1520 Phablet soll balt kommen, mit quadcore und 1080p Display.


----------



## big-maec (5. September 2013)

Als Nokia aus Bochum verschwand gings irgendwie nur noch Bergab.


----------



## Schinken (5. September 2013)

@ Bärenmarke:
Ich denke die Patente fallen unter die Lizenzen, oder meinste nich?


----------



## Bärenmarke (5. September 2013)

Ich hatte es auf dem Handelsblatt gelesen und da war keine Rede von Patenten gewesen.

Wobei für die 1,65 Milliarden werden sie nur einen kleinen Teil an Patenten bekommen 

Ich schätze mal Nokia wird sich jetzt wieder verstärkt auf das Geschäft von NSN stürzen, gefüllte Kassen haben sie jetzt ja, da können sie gut die Keule schwingen.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## TempestX1 (6. September 2013)

Es sind Lizenzen auf Patente für zehn Jahre.


> Die Finnen erhalten mit 1,65 Milliarden Euro rund 30 Prozent des Gesamtbetrags dafür, dass Microsoft alle ihre Patente zehn Jahre lang nutzen darf. Ausgenommen sind lediglich die Schutzrechte der Netzwerksparte. Der Betrag entspricht etwa einem Drittel des letzten Nokia-Jahresumsatzes.
> 
> Insgesamt soll es um 30.000 erteilte und beantragte Patente gehen.


Microsoft bekommt Nokias Patente billig | heise Developer



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das hat ja damit nichts zu tun! Apple und co haben ja keine Fabrik in Deutschland dicht gemacht und die dann irgendwo anders wieder aufgebaut und dafür etliche Millionen an Subventionen kassiert...


Dafür schieben die ihr Geld auch hin und her um Steuern durchzuschleusen
Frontal 21: Apple vermeidet in Deutschland 245 Millionen Euro Steuern


----------



## Cook2211 (7. September 2013)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Dafür schieben die ihr Geld auch hin und her um Steuern durchzuschleusen
> Frontal 21: Apple vermeidet in Deutschland 245 Millionen Euro Steuern



Es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob Unternehmen versuchen Steuern zu sparen, was jedes Unternehmen versucht, angefangen vom Ein-Mann-Betrieb bis hin zum Konzern mit weltweit tausenden Arbeitern, oder ob Unternehmen Subventionen einstreichen und trotz weltweiten Milliarden-Gewinnen und trotz hohem Werksgewinn das subventionierte Werk schließen.....

Zum von dir verlinkten Bericht:
Wenn ich "laut Schätzungen von Analysten" lese, dann wird mir übel, denn Analysten schätzen so einiges, und das wenigste davon trifft tatsächlich zu.
Und zum im Bericht erwähnten Foxconn braucht man eigentlich nichts mehr zu sagen, denn unglaublich viele Elektronikriesen lassen bekanntlich bei Foxconn fertigen z.B. Sony, Nintendo und Microsoft!


----------



## FrozenLayer (7. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob Unternehmen versuchen Steuern zu sparen, was jedes Unternehmen versucht, angefangen vom Ein-Mann-Betrieb bis hin zum Konzern mit weltweit tausenden Arbeitern, oder ob Unternehmen Subventionen einstreichen und trotz weltweiten Milliarden-Gewinnen und trotz hohem Werksgewinn das subventionierte Werk schließen.....


Das ist nur eine Seite der Medaille. Nokia bekam insgesamt 88Mio. € Steuergelder und hat nach der Werksschließung 185 Mio. € Abfindungen gezahlt (80.000€ pro Mitarbeiter) + Geld an die Transfergesellschaften. 
Aber du hast Recht, es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob Unternehmen mit Steuertricks viele Millionen € Steuern unterschlagen und ob sie Werke kostenbedingt schließen, nachdem scheinbar sämtliche Subventionierungsauflagen längst erfüllt waren.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. September 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Aber du hast Recht, es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob Unternehmen mit Steuertricks viele Millionen € *Steuern unterschlagen *


 
Mit solchen Unterstellungen solltest du vorsichtig sein. Steuern zu unterschlagen, würde bedeuten, dass Apple etwas illegales macht, was wiederum bedeuten würde, dass das Finanzamt in Deutschland in dieser Sache ermitteln muss (denn um Deutschland ging es in Tempests Link), was sie wohl aber scheinbar nicht machen, denn bekannt geworden ist in diesem Zusammenhang nichts, was wiederum bedeutet, dass Apple nichts illegales tut.
Uli Hoeneß hat Steuern hinterzogen, Apple nicht (zumindest ist es nicht bewiesen).
Und ich sage es noch mal: Jedes Unternehmen versucht Steuern zu sparen. Ich selber, als Kleinunternehmer versuche das auch. Denn ganz ehrlich, obwohl ich nur Kleinunternehmer bin, mit einem _nicht_ überdurchschnittlich hohen Jahreseinkommen, werde ich in meinem Leben deutlich mehr Steuern zahlen müssen, als jeder durchschnittliche Arbeitnehmer mit seinem durchschnittlichen Gehalt das tut. Und natürlich versuche ich da die Steuerlast zu reduzieren, wo es nur geht. Und genau so machen große Unternehmen das auch.

Übrigens unterschlagen unheimlich viele Leute in Deutschland Steuern, in dem sie zum Beispiel den Handwerker schwarz bezahlen, um die 19% Umsatzsteuer zu sparen, oder beispielsweise die Putzfrau nicht anmelden und schwarz bezahlen. Ich denke, da sollte jeder erst mal vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren, und mal überlegen, ob man selber nicht möglicherweise auch schon mal Geld am Fiskus vorbei geschleust hat, bevor man Unterstellt und eine Steuerdebatte anfängt.



> Das ist nur eine Seite der Medaille. Nokia bekam insgesamt 88Mio. € Steuergelder und hat nach der Werksschließung 185 Mio. € Abfindungen gezahlt (80.000€ pro Mitarbeiter) + Geld an die Transfergesellschaften..... und ob sie Werke kostenbedingt schließen, nachdem scheinbar sämtliche Subventionierungsauflagen längst erfüllt waren.



Du gehst leider nur auf einen Teil meines Posts ein. Ein subventioniertes Werk "kostenbedingt" zu schließen, wenn dieses Werk im Vorjahr der Schließung satten Gewinn macht, und der Konzern insgesamt einen Rekordgewinn einfährt, hat einen faden Beigeschmack.
Das ebenfalls subventionierte Werk in Rumänien, wohin Nokia von Bochum aus umgezogen war, wurde ja dann auch ein paar Jahre später dicht gemacht. Aber da ging es dem Konzern deutlich schlechter, als noch 2008, weswegen ich das dann durchaus nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## FrozenLayer (7. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mit solchen Unterstellungen solltest du vorsichtig sein. Steuern zu unterschlagen, würde bedeuten, dass Apple etwas illegales macht, was wiederum bedeuten würde, dass das Finanzamt in Deutschland in dieser Sache ermitteln muss (denn um Deutschland ging es in Tempests Link), was sie wohl aber scheinbar nicht machen, denn bekannt geworden ist in diesem Zusammenhang nichts, was wiederum bedeutet, dass Apple nichts illegales tut.
> Uli Hoeneß hat Steuern hinterzogen, Apple nicht (zumindest ist es nicht bewiesen).
> Und ich sage es noch mal: Jedes Unternehmen versucht Steuern zu sparen. Ich selber, als Kleinunternehmer versuche das auch. Denn ganz ehrlich, obwohl ich nur Kleinunternehmer bin, mit einem _nicht_ überdurchschnittlich hohen Jahreseinkommen, werde ich in meinem Leben deutlich mehr Steuern zahlen müssen, als jeder durchschnittliche Arbeitnehmer mit seinem durchschnittlichen Gehalt das tut. Und natürlich versuche ich da die Steuerlast zu reduzieren, wo es nur geht. Und genau so machen große Unternehmen das auch.


Aha, also lässt du auch deine eigenen Patente nochmal durch dich lizenzieren um nicht vorhandene Kosten entstehen zu lassen und schiebst so lange Geld hin und her bis du keine Steuern mehr zahlen musst? Das ist natürlich noch nicht illegal, aber hat so einen Beigeschmack von "Ich lass dich vor, dann lässt du mich wieder vor".
Ist mir unverständlich wie du sowas gutheißen kannst.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Übrigens unterschlagen unheimlich viele Leute in Deutschland Steuern, in dem sie zum Beispiel den Handwerker schwarz bezahlen, um die 19% Umsatzsteuer zu sparen, oder beispielsweise die Putzfrau nicht anmelden und schwarz bezahlen. Ich denke, da sollte jeder erst mal vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren, und mal überlegen, ob man selber nicht möglicherweise auch schon mal Geld am Fiskus vorbei geschleust hat, bevor man Unterstellt und eine Steuerdebatte anfängt.


Und? Hat mit Apple herzlich wenig zu tun. Wieviel Schaden entstehen Deutschland denn durch die böse Putzfrau und den miesen Handwerker? Wird das Geld, was da gespart wird auch in die Niederlande verfrachtet?




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Du gehst leider nur auf einen Teil meines Posts ein. Ein subventioniertes Werk "kostenbedingt" zu schließen, wenn dieses Werk im Vorjahr der Schließung satten Gewinn macht, und der Konzern insgesamt einen Rekordgewinn einfährt, hat einen faden Beigeschmack.
> Das ebenfalls subventionierte Werk in Rumänien, wohin Nokia von Bochum aus umgezogen war, wurde ja dann auch ein paar Jahre später dicht gemacht. Aber da ging es dem Konzern deutlich schlechter, als noch 2008, weswegen ich das dann durchaus nachvollziehen kann.


Nein, hat keinen faden Beigeschmack. Das Werk war seit 1988 von Nokia in Nutzung, Nokia hat sich nebenbei finanziell am ÖPNV beteiligt.
Subventionen gab es in den 90ern, das Werk wurde 2008 geschlossen.
Und wenn laut Nokia nur 4% Handys in Bochum gebaut wurden, dafür aber 23% der gesamten Lohnkosten draufgingen, wird das auch nachvollziehbar.

Darüber hinaus hat Nokia auch noch 40Mio. € der Subventionen zurückgezahlt, zusätzlich zu den 200 Mio. € Abfindungen, obwohl sie das wahrscheinlich nichtmal machen müssten. Ist einfach lächerlich, hier Nokia als das ultimative böse zu sehen und dann Apple oder gar Samsung zu verteidigen, die im Leben nicht darauf kommen würden, Deutschland auch nur irgendwie zu unterstützen. Da werden lieber weiter Steuern *unterschlagen*.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. September 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Aha, also lässt du auch deine eigenen Patente nochmal durch dich lizenzieren um nicht vorhandene Kosten entstehen zu lassen und schiebst so lange Geld hin und her bis du keine Steuern mehr zahlen musst? Das ist natürlich noch nicht illegal, aber hat so einen Beigeschmack von "Ich lass dich vor, dann lässt du mich wieder vor". Ist mir unverständlich wie du sowas gutheißen kannst.



So lange es nicht illegal ist, ist es egal. Wenn es im Steuerrecht Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen gibt, dann kann man diese auch nutzen, ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen haben zu müssen.
Wie gesagt, auch ich versuche an allen Ecken und Enden auf legalem Wege Steuern zu sparen, denn ich zahle grundsätzlich mehr als genug an Vater Staat.



> Und? Hat mit Apple herzlich wenig zu tun.



Und? Du unterstellst Apple Steuerhinterziehung (die du allerdings nicht beweisen kannst). Ich sage, viele Deutsche hinterziehen durch Schwarzarbeit Steuern. Deswegen sollte man mal überlegen, wie man selber handelt bevor man mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt. 



> Wieviel Schaden entstehen Deutschland denn durch die böse Putzfrau und den miesen Handwerker? Wird das Geld, was da gespart wird auch in die Niederlande verfrachtet?



Das Volumen an schwarz erwirtschaftetem Geld lag Anfang 2012 laut einem Institut bei ca. 343 Milliarden Euro. "Der werfe den ersten Stein" kann ich da nur sagen....



> Nein, hat keinen faden Beigeschmack.



Doch hat es! Ein rentables Werk ohne Not zu schließen, hat für mich einen faden Beigeschmack, ob dir das nun passt, oder nicht.


----------



## FrozenLayer (7. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und? Du unterstellst Apple Steuerhinterziehung (die du allerdings nicht beweisen kannst). Ich sage, viele Deutsche hinterziehen durch Schwarzarbeit ebenfalls Steuern. Deswegen sollte man mal überlegen, wie man selber handelt bevor man mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt.


Wie man selber handelt? Wie handele ich denn? Habe mir soweit ich weiß nichts zu Schulden kommen lassen.
Und was viele Deutsche machen ist mal sowas von OT, das macht Apples Handeln nicht besser.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das Volumen an schwarz erwirtschaftetem Geld lag Anfang 2012 laut einem Institut bei ca. 343 Milliarden Euro. "Der werfe den ersten Stein" kann ich da nur sagen....


So viel? War das jetzt vom Handwerker oder von der Putzfrau? Laut deinem Artikel wohl doch eher


> Aktivitäten wie Hehlerei, Drogenhandel, Betrug, Schmuggel und Menschenhandel





Cook2211 schrieb:


> Doch hat es! Ein rentables Werk ohne Not zu schließen, hat einen faden Beigeschmack.


Nein, jedenfalls längst nicht so fad wenn man den Hintergrund dazu betrachtet und vor allem längst nicht so fad verglichen mit dem Beigeschmack, den Apple jedes Mal hinterlässt. 
Dass du hier Apple besser als Nokia hinstellen willst, geht mal garnicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. September 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Wie man selber handelt? Wie handele ich denn? Habe mir soweit ich weiß nichts zu Schulden kommen lassen.
> Und was viele Deutsche machen ist mal sowas von OT, das macht Apples Handeln nicht besser.



Ach so, und wenn du über Apple lamentierst, dann ist das in diesem Thread ontopic oder wie. 
Ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht, was Apple Steuerpraktiken hier zu suchen haben!?



> So viel? War das jetzt vom Handwerker oder von der Putzfrau? Laut deinem Artikel wohl doch eher



Weißt du, wenn du schon aus dem Artikel zitierst, dann reiße die Passage nicht auseinander und picke dir nicht die Rosinchen raus, die dir am besten in dem Kram passen.

_"Die Forscher unterscheiden bei der Schattenwirtschaft zwischen der Schwarzarbeit und der illegalen Beschäftigung. Schwarzarbeit sind Tätigkeiten, die im Prinzip auch legal ausgeübt werden könnten. Illegale Beschäftigung bezieht sich dagegen auf ungesetzliche Leiharbeit und illegale Beschäftigung von Ausländern. Außerdem werden kriminelle Aktivitäten wie Hehlerei, Drogenhandel, Betrug, Schmuggel und Menschenhandel dazugezählt."_

_"Im Haushaltsbereich wird besonders häufig bei Handwerkerarbeiten rund um das Haus schwarz gearbeitet. Dahinter folgen Arbeiten im Haushalt, etwa als Putz- und Bügelhilfe, bei der Pflege oder Kinderbetreuung. Deshalb forderten die Forscher, die steuerliche Absetzbarkeit der sogenannten haushaltsnahen Dienstleistungen und der Betreuungs- und Pflegekosten zu verbessern"_



> Nein, jedenfalls längst nicht so fad wenn man den Hintergrund dazu betrachtet und vor allem längst nicht so fad verglichen mit dem Beigeschmack, den Apple jedes Mal hinterlässt.



Ich weiß immer noch nicht, was konkret nun Apple damit zu tun hat?



> Dass du hier Apple besser als Nokia hinstellen willst, geht mal garnicht.



Wo habe ich konkret gesagt, dass Apple "besser" als Nokia ist?
Richtig, nirgends, also hör auf mir so was zu unterstellen. Ich bin lediglich auf Tempests Link eingegangen, sonst gar nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2013)

Was Apple macht, ist legal, denn sonst würden sie es nicht machen.
Es ist Aufgabe der Politik, die Gesetze so zu gestallten, dass das nicht mehr möglich ist und dass die Unternehmen (das macht ja nicht nur Apple. Starbucks, Amazon und Volkswagen, um nur mal die drei zu nennen, machen das gleiche) in den Ländern ihre Steuern bezahlen, in denen sie auch die Gewinne machen.
Bisher scheiterte das am Veto der FDP, die strickt dagegen ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> das macht ja nicht nur Apple. Starbucks, Amazon und Volkswagen, um nur mal die drei zu nennen, machen das gleiche



Ja eben. Was das angeht sind die großen Konzerne letztlich alle gleich. Wenn es gesetzliche Schlupflöcher gibt, dann werden sie auch genutzt.


----------



## FrozenLayer (7. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ach so, und wenn du über Apple lamentierst, dann ist das in diesem Thread ontopic oder wie.
> Ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht, was Apple Steuerpraktiken hier zu suchen haben!?


Dann frage ich mich, warum du darauf eingehst und eine Diskussion diesbezüglich entfachst?



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Weißt du, wenn du schon aus dem Artikel zitierst, dann reiße die Passage nicht auseinander und picke dir nicht die Rosinchen raus, die dir am besten in dem Kram passen.


Dann musst du andere Quellen posten. Hier wird alles in einen Topf geworfen. Ich habe nach Zahlen für deine These gefragt und du wirfst hier mit Zahlen der "Schattenwirtschaft" umher, wo sämtliche illegale Aktivitäten wie Drogenhandel und Menschenhandel in einen Topf geworfen wurden, nicht nur Schwarzarbeit (einzig um diese ging es aber). Soviel zum Rosinenpicken.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich weiß immer noch nicht, was konkret nun Apple damit zu tun hat?


Keine Ahnung, ich habe nur deinen Unfug berichtigt.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich konkret gesagt, dass Apple "besser" als Nokia ist?
> Richtig, nirgends, also hör auf mir so was zu unterstellen. Ich bin lediglich auf Tempests Link eingegangen, sonst gar nichts.


Ich unterstelle dir nirgendswo, dass du konkret gesagt hättest, dass Apple besser sei, du musst schon richtig lesen. Ich habe lediglich unterstellt, dass du Apple besser dastehen lassen willst und das ist Fakt, denn das hier hast du gerade noch geschrieben:


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob Unternehmen versuchen Steuern zu sparen, was jedes Unternehmen versucht, angefangen vom Ein-Mann-Betrieb bis hin zum Konzern mit weltweit tausenden Arbeitern, oder ob Unternehmen Subventionen einstreichen und trotz weltweiten Milliarden-Gewinnen und trotz hohem Werksgewinn das subventionierte Werk schließen.....


Das impliziert ja wohl, dass Nokia weitaus schlimmer sei, obwohl sie Bochum massiv unterstützt haben während Apple Deutschland offenkundig schadet. Wo versuchst du mit der Aussage nicht, Apple besser dastehen zu lassen? Hm?


----------



## Cook2211 (7. September 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich, warum du darauf eingehst und eine Diskussion diesbezüglich entfachst?


 
Wenn jemand diese Diskussion "entfacht" hat, dann Tempest....



> Dann musst du andere Quellen posten. Hier wird alles in einen Topf geworfen. Ich habe nach Zahlen für deine These gefragt und du wirfst hier mit Zahlen der "Schattenwirtschaft" umher, wo sämtliche illegale Aktivitäten wie Drogenhandel und Menschenhandel in einen Topf geworfen wurden, nicht nur Schwarzarbeit (einzig um diese ging es aber). Soviel zum Rosinenpicken.



Die Quelle ist vollkommen in Ordnung und belegt halt eben meine Aussage, denn Schwarzarbeit macht nun mal einen teil dieser 343 Milliarden aus.



> Keine Ahnung, ich habe nur deinen Unfug berichtigt.



Nö, letztlich bist du nur damit beschäftigt, haltlos zu bashen. Ich habe von dir jedenfalls keine Quelle gesehen zu deinen Aussagen zur Steuerhinterziehung gesehen.



> Ich unterstelle dir nirgendswo, dass du konkret gesagt hättest, dass Apple besser sei, du musst schon richtig lesen.



Doch, tust du.



> Das impliziert ja wohl, dass Nokia weitaus schlimmer sei, obwohl sie Bochum massiv unterstützt haben während Apple Deutschland offenkundig schadet. Wo versuchst du mit der Aussage nicht, Apple besser dastehen zu lassen? Hm?



Du hast scheinbar echte Verständnisprobleme.
Ich "impliziere" gar nichts, sondern ich habe eigentlich nur gesagt, dass das zwei Paar Schuhe sind. Aber gut, verstehe es halt meinetwegen wie du willst. 

*Diese Diskussion von uns beiden ist offtopic und es wird Zeit zum Thema zurückzukommen, da wir sowieso nicht auf einen grünen Zweig kommen werden.*


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2013)

Ja, nur sind das nur in den Augen der normalen Bevölkerung "Schlupflöcher". Die Gesetze sind ja so geschrieben, dass sowas eben möglich ist. Daher ist es kein Schlupfloch in dem Sinne, es ist politisch so gewollt.
Die Politik kann sich Morgen zusammensetzen, ein Gesetz ausarbeiten, es im Bundestag verabschieden, im Bundesrat ratifizieren und schon wäre das nicht mehr möglich, aber sie machen es nicht, sie reden immer nur davon, wie furchtbar das ist (Gabriel meinte, dass 50-80 Milliarden Euro so am Finanzamt vorbei geschleust werden).

Und zu Nokia.
Wenn ein Unternehmen Finanzhilfen bekommt um einen Produktionsstandort aufzubauen, dann nimmt das Unternehmen das natürlich an.
Im Fall Bochum liefen die Finanzhilfen aus und Nokio bekam über die EU Finanzhilfen aus Rumänien, wenn sie dort ein Produktionsstandort errichten.
Für Nokio war es also wirtschaftlich sinnvoll und logisch, das Werk in Bochum dicht zu machen und in Rumänien eins aufzumachen.
Man kann Nokio also keine Schuld geben. Sie machen das, was ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen eben macht, das macht jedes andere Unternehmen auch (BMW hat in Leipzig ein Werk, das ebenfalls mit finanzielle Unterstützung aufgebaut wurde. Trotz Milliarden Gewinne kriegt BMW also trotzdem noch Geld vom Staat, damit sie ein Werk in Deutschland bauen und nicht in einem anderen Land).
Im Fall Nokio muss man also der EU den schwarzen Peter zuschieben, denn sie spielt die einzelnen Länder gegeneinander aus, indem sie in schwache Regionen Geld hineinpumpt, ohne zu schauen, was mit dem Geld gemacht wird.
Übrigens wurde das Nokio Werk in Rumänien auch schon dicht gemacht, da die finanziellen Hilfen erneut ausgelaufen sind (Nokio argumentiert hier genauso wie damals in Bochum "Produktion zu teuer geworden").

Ich persönlich lehne jede Form der finanziellen Unterstützung ab. Die Unternehmen machen genug Gewinne, die können es sich leisten, ein Werk selbst zu finanzieren. Der Staat kann die Infrastruktur bereitstellen, wie Straßen, Autobahnen, Energieversorgung, usw.


----------



## JackOnell (7. September 2013)

Wird Mann dann wieder Nokia kaufen können ?


----------



## Cook2211 (7. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich persönlich lehne jede Form der finanziellen Unterstützung ab. Die Unternehmen machen genug Gewinne, die können es sich leisten, ein Werk selbst zu finanzieren. Der Staat kann die Infrastruktur bereitstellen, wie Straßen, Autobahnen, Energieversorgung, usw.



Das ist ein Punkt, dem ich absolut zustimme. Unternehmen die Milliardengewinne scheffeln braucht man nicht auch noch Subventionen hinterher zu schmeißen, wie im Falle Nokia geschehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2013)

Richtig, aber man kann es Nokia nun mal nicht ankreiden, dass sie das System, wie es derzeit ist, ausnutzen.
Apple macht ja genau das gleiche, sie nutzen das System aus und können so Steuern sparen.
Jedes Unternehmen macht das so.
Es ist an der Politik, dass zu ändern, dass weder das eine noch das andere möglich ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, aber man kann es Nokia nun mal nicht ankreiden, dass sie das System, wie es derzeit ist, ausnutzen.



Klar, das würde jede Firma so machen.
Das Problem ist ja auch, subventioniert ein Staat nicht, macht es eben ein anderer


----------



## FrozenLayer (7. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nö, letztlich bist du nur damit beschäftigt, haltlos zu bashen. Ich habe von dir jedenfalls keine Quelle gesehen zu deinen Aussagen zur Steuerhinterziehung gesehen.


Ich bashe haltlos während du hier Nokia dafür kritisierst, ein Werk geschlossen zu haben obwohl sie massiv Abfindungen gezahlt haben, zusätzlich zu anderen längst erbrachten Leistungen? Als ob Nokia das Werk nur fix gekauft und nach den Subventionen sofort wieder geschlossen hätte, um sich daran zu bereichern. DAS ist haltlos.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Doch, tust du.


Nein, ich habe nichts dergleichen in meiner Antwort zu stehen. Brauchst dich nicht wie ein trotziges Kind zu verhalten weil ich Apple nicht vergöttere.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Du hast scheinbar echte Verständnisprobleme.
> Ich "impliziere" gar nichts, sondern ich habe eigentlich nur gesagt, dass das zwei Paar Schuhe sind. Aber gut, verstehe es halt meinetwegen wie du willst.


Und warum schreibst du dann so tendenziös? "gewaltiger Unterschied" "Subventionen einstreichen und trotz weltweiten Milliarden-Gewinnen und trotz hohem Werksgewinn das subventionierte Werk schließen"
Vor allem Subventionen einstreichen. Dass das Werk für Nokia verglichen mit den anderen Werken um ein Vielfaches unrentabler war erwähnst du natürlich mit keinem Wort. Dass Nokia ein Vielfaches der Subventionen an Bochum gezahlt hat, zusätzlich die Hälfte der Subventionen zurückgezahlt hat UND die Infrastruktur gepolstert hat natürlich auch nicht. Ja, ist wirklich ein "gewaltiger Unterschied".



Cook2211 schrieb:


> *Diese Diskussion von uns beiden ist offtopic und es wird Zeit zum Thema zurückzukommen, da wir sowieso nicht auf einen grünen Zweig kommen werden.*


Gut erkannt, dann lass uns das Thema begraben.


----------



## JackOnell (7. September 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Gut erkannt, dann lass uns das Thema begraben.



Prima zurück zu meiner frage.
Kann man jetzt wieder Nokia kaufen zumindest zukünftig ?
Oder macht ms Nokia dicht sodass auf dem Telefon dann Microsoft statt Nokia steht


----------



## Cook2211 (7. September 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Prima zurück zu meiner frage.
> Kann man jetzt wieder Nokia kaufen zumindest zukünftig ?
> Oder macht ms Nokia dicht sodass auf dem Telefon dann Microsoft statt Nokia steht



Das weiß ich leider nicht. Ich hatte zwar irgendwo etwas dazu gelesen, kann mich aber nicht mehr an den Inhalt und die Quelle erinnern. Das Alter halt


----------



## Monsjo (7. September 2013)

Ich glaube das es wie beim ATI-Kauf laufen wird, erst mit dem Namen weitermachen bis die Kunden einem vertrauen.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. September 2013)

Das kann natürlich sein


----------



## JackOnell (7. September 2013)

Dann gibt es auch kein Androiden mehr von denen


----------



## FrozenLayer (7. September 2013)

Da ansonsten alles beim alten bleibt, kann man wohl bedenkenlos zu den "neuen" Phones greifen, ob da nun Nokia oder MS draufsteht. Sind ja scheinbar die gleichen Arbeiter, die die Dinger zusammenstöpseln. ;D


----------



## Cook2211 (7. September 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Dann gibt es auch kein Androiden mehr von denen



Jep, mit Sicherheit nicht.
Ich bin mal gespannt, ob MS dann mit Smartphones/Tablets durchstarten kann, oder ob es doch eher floppt.


----------



## JackOnell (7. September 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Da ansonsten alles beim alten bleibt, kann man wohl bedenkenlos zu den "neuen" Phones greifen, ob da nun Nokia oder MS draufsteht. Sind ja scheinbar die gleichen Arbeiter, die die Dinger zusammenstöpseln. ;D



Das wird hoffentlich so sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Prima zurück zu meiner frage.
> Kann man jetzt wieder Nokia kaufen zumindest zukünftig ?
> Oder macht ms Nokia dicht sodass auf dem Telefon dann Microsoft statt Nokia steht


 
Langfristig wird Microsoft den Namen Nokio sicher entsorgen und es dann Windows Phone oder wie auch immer nennen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (7. September 2013)

Sollten sie nicht machen, im Gegensatz zu Microsoft hat Nokia in der Welt ein besseres Image behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal. Eventuell ein Nokia by Microsoft oder eine derartige Variation mit Nokia irgendwo mit drin. Ähnlich wie AMD mit Radeon


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2013)

Wäre aber aus Unternehmenssicht nicht richtig, denn der Käufer soll sich ja mit dem Unternehmen identifizieren, dessen Produkt er kauft.
Aus dem Grund hat AMD ja auch das Kürzel ATI entsorgt, damit die Leute sich mit AMD identifizieren.


----------



## FrozenLayer (7. September 2013)

Aber Radeon beibehalten, die Leute brauchen auch etwas Positives, mit dem sie in Berührung gekommen sind. Darum ja meine Vorschläge, das "MS" im Namen leicht zu integrieren, also ein fließender Übergang sozusagen.


----------



## Monsjo (7. September 2013)

Es wird einfach in zwei Jahren Microsoft Lumia heißen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (7. September 2013)

Hat Lumia schon ein so positives Image?


----------



## eRaTitan (7. September 2013)

Was soll am Lumia so toll sein?


----------



## SirMister (8. September 2013)

Noch ein Grund mehr, mir kein Nokia zu kaufen.
Ich sag nur Bochum.


----------



## FrozenLayer (8. September 2013)

Was ist mit Bochum?


----------



## AnthraX (12. September 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt also Aufgabe des Kunden sich eine ROM auf zu spielen? Sorry aber das seh ich anders. Ich bin kein Beta-Tester!
> Ich rede eher über Skydrive in Verbindung mit Win8. Wenn man schon ein Windows Konto für Windows 8 Online nutzen kann dann sollte dieses auch Möglichkeiten mit dem passenden Telefon bieten. Ich sehe allerdings kaum Möglichkeiten.
> Ich kaufe meine Standard Apps. Davon war schonmal ca. die Hälfte nicht vorhanden. Da kann ich also sonst wo suchen und finde nichts. (Stand Ende 2012)
> 
> ...



Natürlich gibt es berechtigte kritik an winphone ! Aber auch viel berechtigtes lob ! Vorab, exchange schwuppte bei mir grandios. Ansonsten muss ich sagen das es für mich alle wichtigen Apps gab. Ausserdem gab es für die Freizeit zu jedem Spiel eine Demo 
Die "eigene" Mail app war grandios, die vermisse ich am meisten an meinem ex-920.


----------



## Hänschen (13. September 2013)

Sagt mal welche Handy-Marke muss ich kaufen um deutsche bzw. europäische Marken zu unterstützen ?
Oder ist es egal weil das sowieso asiatische Bauteile sind und in China zusammengebaut wird ?
Ich hoffte es gibt noch was heimisches das Unterstützung braucht zB. Siemens oder so.


----------



## AnthraX (13. September 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Sagt mal welche Handy-Marke muss ich kaufen um deutsche bzw. europäische Marken zu unterstützen ?
> Oder ist es egal weil das sowieso asiatische Bauteile sind und in China zusammengebaut wird ?
> Ich hoffte es gibt noch was heimisches das Unterstützung braucht zB. Siemens oder so.



Daa fairphone wäre es wert ;D


----------

